# Bolens 5020H starter



## scw6 (Jul 29, 2020)

Need to replace starter on my Bolens 5020H. Wondering if can be removed without raising the engine. Would appreciate any info on the subject.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy scw6,

You don't have to remove the engine, but you do have to remove motor mount bolts and lift it up about 4 or 5" to get it out.


----------



## scw6 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thank you Harvey W. 
It kinda looked that way once I took the shroud off, but wanted to be sure I wasn't missing something. I appreciate your response.


----------

